# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo анонсирует новые модели ThinkBook для малого и среднего бизнеса

## Labs

*Минск, 11 сентября 2019 г.* — Компания Lenovo на конференции [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в рамках выставки IFA 2019 анонсировала новые модели устройств для малого и среднего бизнеса — [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 14 и 15. Впервые показанные на конференции [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], эти ноутбуки обеспечивают высокую производительность, защищённость корпоративного уровня и широкие возможности для подключения дополнительных аксессуаров. Уже существующие модели ThinkBook 13s и ThinkBook 14s получили новейшие процессоры Intel® Core™ 10-го поколения. Изящные и элегантные ThinkBook идеально впишутся в любое рабочее пространство, при этом станут отличным решением для корпоративных заказчиков по соотношению технических возможностей и цены.
*Разработанные для современных сотрудников*
Вне зависимости от размера компании, современный бизнес ориентируется на стратегию цифровой трансформации, основа которой – высокомотивированные и технически подкованные сотрудники. Новый бренд ThinkBook разработан для малого и среднего бизнеса, представители которого заботятся о конфиденциальности данных в условиях ограниченного бюджета. ThinkBook выглядит как устройство для современных пользователей, но при этом обладает всеми функциями, необходимыми для бизнеса, например, решением безопасности ThinkShield.
Согласно исследованию Lenovo, проведенному среди респондентов в Северной и Южной Америке, Европе и Азии, для 40% представителей поколения Z наиболее важным критерием при выборе ноутбука является его «материал» и «то, как выглядит устройство». Им важно, чтобы ноутбук выражал индивидуальность и предоставлял незабываемый опыт, который можно получить при использовании носимых устройств.
В то же время, для около 60% респондентов, кроме премиального внешнего вида, важно, чтобы устройство позволяло работать где угодно. Вне зависимости от того, где находится сотрудник, ему крайне важно оставаться продуктивным и гибким, и современные технологии, воплощенные в ThinkBook, дарят такие возможности. Благодаря интеллектуальным функциям, широким возможностям подключения проводных и беспроводных устройств вместе с решением безопасности ThinkShield ThinkBook позволяет ИТ-специалистам быть уверенными в том, что сотрудники получат в своё распоряжение самые лучшие решения на сегодняшний день.
ThinkBook разработан с учетом всех требований современных заказчиков: он спроектирован таким образом, чтобы они думали только о своих задачах и ни о чем другом.
*Высокая производительность, безопасность и эффективность*
Новые ThinkBook не только выглядят стильно, сочетая в себе вставки из алюминия и магния и оцененные пользователями элементы дизайна, но и обладают важными для бизнеса характеристиками.
*Производительность*Процессоры Intel® Core™ 10-го поколения обеспечивают высокую производительность и способны регулировать мощность в зависимости от задачи при помощи технологий искусственного интеллекта. Подробнее об этом можно узнать по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].Ноутбуки оснащены PCIe SSD и оперативной памятью DDR4 для управления самыми требовательными рабочими нагрузками. Также устройства поддерживают технологию Intel® Optane™ Memory H10 с твердотельным хранилищем.Невероятно быстрый интернет доступен благодаря поддержке проводных (RJ45) и беспроводных интерфейсов Intel® Wi-Fi 61.*Безопасность*Встроенный в клавишу включения сенсор отпечатков пальцев.Физический затвор камеры ThinkShutter™ для контроля конфиденциальности.*Эффективность*Защита от потери «ключа» беспроводной мыши с помощью спрятанного USB-порта.Быстрый ответ на звонок в Skype для бизнеса с помощью специальных клавиш.Подключать и заряжать любое другое устройство с портом USB-C легко благодаря встроенному в ноутбук разъему USB-C второго поколения. Теперь не нужно носить с собой много зарядных устройств.«ThinkBook — это не просто ещё одна линейка ноутбуков. Мы разработали ThinkBook, ориентируясь на интересы поколения Z, — отмечает Эрик Ю (Eric Yu), старший вице-президент Lenovo и генеральный менеджер направления малого и среднего бизнеса. — ThinkBook предлагает высокую производительность и безопасность: благодаря этому ИТ-специалисты могут чувствовать себя спокойно.»

----------

